# XM Radio On [email protected]



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

That's right... If you got AOL... You got XM Radio Now on Radio @ AOL.
Over 72 Channels. XM Struck big with this deal.
Since America Online is the largest Internet Provider I'm pretty sure
they are paying larger money. It may kill XM Online customer but who cares there wasn't many any way. we talking XM for the 40 million+ customers of America Online. This is the best deal i've herd in along time.

Glad to pay for AOL Now... cause i'm paying for XM along with AOL  










The Press Release


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Although the [email protected] is available to non-AOL members, the stations featured there are limited.

HIGHLIGHTS FOR AOL® MEMBERS:

This service features over 200 stations of music, news, sports and talk. From Pop to Hip-Hop, Country to Classical, Rock to R&B, it features a playlist of over 450,000 songs spanning over 16 genres of music. Plus AOL and XM, America's #1 Satellite Radio provider, have joined forces to bring you the ultimate on-line radio experience. 

What you get:
- 200+ AOL stations of music, news, sports and talk 
- 70+ stations of XM original programming 
- XM 100% commercial free music channels 
- Unlimited listening 24/7 365 days a year 
- Exclusive AOL®-only radio stations, including: 
- [email protected]: intimate in-studio recordings 
- AOL® Music LIVE: weekly concert series 
- All Artist Stations, one artist - all on one station 
- Celebrity DJ stations ranging from Hilary Duff to Toby Keith 
- News & sports stations from the most respected names in broadcasting such as, AP News & sportingnews.com 
- Top terrestrial music stations, including: WCBS (oldies), WXRT (alternative), The Wave (jazz), WUSN (country), WPGC (R&B) 

It offers users an interactive music experience:
- Ability to get more information on the artist, album or song with one click (Music Search) 
- Ability to buy CD, song, or concert tickets 
- Share stations with a friend via instant message 
- Customize your presets with your favorite stations 

It offers a listening experience optimized for your connection speed:
- Dial-up users get FM quality sound designed to minimize stutter at lower connection speeds. 
- Broadband users hear CD-quality sound and no commercials 

HIGHLIGHTS FOR NON-AOL MEMBERS:

The service features 150+ AOL® stations of music, news, sports and talk. From Pop to Hip-Hop, Country to Classical, Rock to R&B, it features a playlist of over 450,000 songs spanning over 16 genres of music. Plus AOL and XM, America's #1 Satellite Radio provider, have joined forces to bring you the ultimate on-line radio experience.

What you get:
- 150+ AOL stations of music, news, sports and talk 
- 20+ stations of XM original programming 
- XM 100% commercial free music channels 
- Unlimited listening 24/7 365 days a year 
- Exclusive AOL®-only radio stations, including: 
- [email protected]: intimate in-studio recordings 
- AOL® Music LIVE: weekly concert series 
- All Artist Stations: one artist - all on one station 
- Celebrity DJ stations ranging from Hilary Duff to Toby Keith 
- News & sports stations from the most respected names in broadcasting such as, AP News & sportingnews.com 
- Top terrestrial music stations, including: WCBS (Oldies), WXRT (Alternative), The Wave (Jazz), WUSN (Country), WPGC (R&B) 

It offers users an interactive music experience:
- Ability to get more information on the artist, album or song with one click (Music Search) 
- Ability to buy CD, song, or concert tickets


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think this is the end all, honestly I don't even think it will make much of an impact. AOL has been losing subscribers to broadband and cheaper ISPs and they appear to be turning more into a portal service like Yahoo, then an ISP. XM subscribers already get free online streaming and have the option of using a few different media players, as well as listening to XM Online on a PDA. XM Online standalone is $8, a few bucks cheaper then AOL Broadband on top of an existing provider and I can’t imagine many dial up users streaming audio, between the lower bitrate, more potential dropouts and not being able to do much of anything else online. That’s just my take on it.

AOL free since version 2.0 (1997) and proud of it


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually XM Radio on AOL is way better than the XMRO streams. The AOL streams sound better and are way more reliable. I can listen to AOL Radio all day and it rairly if ever drops out or even buffers but the XMRO streams it is always dropping out and buffering. The reason is AOL uses AAC streaming which is more relialbe and sounds way better than wmp streams. Also I read that XM will be dumping its XMRO streams and using AOL better format to stream its stations for XM subscribers.


----------

